
Is it time for the world’s first vulva emoji? - simonhamp
https://www.creativereview.co.uk/first-vulva-emoji-elvie/
======
simonblack
I am finding it fascinating that the Western world is following China's path
from Alphabet to Pictograms in written communication.

No doubt it will take decades if not centuries to slim down each diagram to
its bare minimum basic strokes. I wonder how similar the resulting pictograms
will resemble the equivalent Chinese pictograms.

